# Tag I.D.



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

I know I posted this before but I cant find any past postings with this new format. Navigation sucks.. Anyways trying to decode my build tag... Again.. This time I'll print it.. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Here you go
1965 GTO Trim Tag


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Sweet. Thanks brother...


----------

